# Charts



## EURUSD (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi

If I have following numbers that I want to illustrate in a graph. The numbers represent the change in that currency at that date. I would like one chart with graphs for each currency.

Imagine a stockchart where the amounts in C represents the valuechange of the day?


        A                  B           C
2012-01-01           EUR       5000
2012-01-02           GBP      -5000
2012-01-03           EUR      -1000
2012-01-05           USD       3500
2012-01-07           GBP       3000
2012-01-09           USD       -500


What would you do?


----------



## powerpivotpro (Jan 29, 2012)

EURUSD - first of all, I love your signin name 

If I understand correctly, I don't think this question is "special" to PowerPivot and is really just a charting question.  I recommend floating this question on the "normal" Excel forums here, or maybe even just searching to see if someone has already answered this.

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=10


----------



## EURUSD (Feb 1, 2012)

thx for the complement and the advice!

I have been trying to search for identical cases with no luck 

I wonder if maybe you can take a look at the file ????

can I send the file to you??

BR


----------



## powerpivotpro (Feb 1, 2012)

Better yet, drop me an email (address is in my sig) and I will send you a working example 

I don't know why I didn't realize this the first time, but when I re-read your problem just now, yeah, it seems like a PowerPivot problem for sure.  Sorry I misunderstood last time.


----------



## EURUSD (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanx a million but It seems that I found the solution

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/884406

Thanx again for beeing a rock!

BR


----------

